# ViP 722K Information



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

Any information on the new VIP 722k receiver with slingbox built in?

Release time?
Upgrade from 622/722?
Other features?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ask those ppl who are on Dish Team Summit.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

http://www.tvsquad.com/2008/05/17/dish-network-722s-combined-pvr-satellite-receiver-and-slingbo/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

DustoMan said:


> http://www.tvsquad.com/2008/05/17/dish-network-722s-combined-pvr-satellite-receiver-and-slingbo/





> If DISH can keep the price down on the 722s or even offer it for free with a subscription, the new box could be a major selling point for the company in its battle against DirecTV and the cable networks.


:lol: For free, like for a 15 year subscription?

Sounds great, but can you imagine what the L5.23 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion Thread would look like?:grin:


----------

